
DARPA's seL4 Summit - evancich
https://www.sel4-us.org/summit/
======
evancich
Supported by Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) and Air Force
Research Laboratory (AFRL), the first Annual seL4 Summit will be held on
November 14-16, 2018 at the Hilton Washington Dulles Airport, Herndon, VA.
seL4 is the first formally verified microkernel, which offers fundamental
software separation properties and provides new opportunities to build assured
computer systems. The seL4 Summit is part of an effort to establish a Center
of Excellence for seL4 ecosystems, aiming to mature the seL4 technology,
stabilize the software distribution, train and expand the user base, and
develop needed capabilities. The development of seL4 was supported by the
Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) under the High-Assurance
Cyber Military Systems (HACMS) program, which aims to create technology for
the construction of high-assurance cyber-physical systems, where high
assurance is defined to mean functionally correct and satisfying appropriate
safety and security properties. Information about Summit agenda, venue and
registration can be found at
[https://www.sel4-us.org/summit](https://www.sel4-us.org/summit).

